# Rookie Sustanon Brew



## wyganv (Jan 3, 2019)

Found this recipe from another forum, guessed it wouldnt be too harmful to substitute the recipe's Test E for my Sustanon... but I could be wrong. 

This is my first homebrew I made, I havent injected any of the homebrew yet.

The only problem is I dont know what is the testosterone mg per ml of this homebrew and Im not sure how to figure it out.

Please help my rookie ass!


----------



## Wolverinex (Feb 14, 2019)

That's for a 30cc brewed amount.

It even tells you:
0.3ml BA is 1% of 30
6ml BB is 20% of 30

1% BA and 20% BB are very common amounts used in injectable pharmaceutical oil based compounds.

so if you take the 7.5g(7500mg) of TE and divide it by the 30cc total volume it will make when all mixed together, you get 250mg per cc, again another common amount


----------



## anabolicraw (Feb 15, 2019)

Do you use ready sustanon powder or mix sustanon yourself?
If you get ready sustanon powder, it will be easier to calculate and brew. The common recipe (2% ba and 20% bb) holds it well. You don't need to calculate the ingredients of different-ester testosterones.
But if you mix the sustanon yourself, you will need to calculate the amount of each ester testosterone to be added.


----------

